# Growth/Appearance Differences b/w walkeri and wendtii 'brown'



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

C. wendtii 'brown' was one of the first aquatic plants I ever got, and it's still going strong after ~4 years. I'm kinda attached to it, but at the same time, I consider it "okay" looking in my tank. The plantlets all start off small and bright green and the mature leaves are 10+" long and brown-ish . It gets slight shade from the C. crispatula v 'balansae ' growing next to it. But for the most part, it is unshaded.

I happened to come by some C. walkeri (labeled lutea) a couple days ago. From a bit of research, it seems like the walkeri might grow more upright and less "open". It also appears it might be slightly shorter. It's likely still too early to tell if I got the green or the brown variant.

So, Crypt experts, does my analysis hold any water  ? How would you compare and contrast these two Crypt species (is that the right term?) growing in the same tank? Do you have any preferences for or against them? Or are they pretty much similar, so the differences would be subtle?

Thanks for your thoughts!
Brian.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. walkeri can also get pretty large, with leaves over 10 inches long. The leaves are narrower than those of C. wendtii.


----------

